# Teens: What Is your fave song right now?



## WakaxWaka

There Is so many good songs out right now.

One of my faves atm..Is Katy Perrys new song .

So whats your fave song right now?

Also what genres do you listen to?


----------



## JohnMartson

Diamond on a landmine by billy talent
rap, hip hop, rock


----------



## metallica2147

Comfortably Numb by Pink Floyd


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

metallica2147 said:


> Comfortably Numb by Pink Floyd


Conformist! :b
Nah, that's a good song.

I don't know. I couldn't pick a favourite at the moment. I like so much different stuff...would be hard to choose. Something upbeat anyway.


----------



## metallica2147

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Conformist! :b
> Nah, that's a good song.
> 
> I don't know. I couldn't pick a favourite at the moment. I like so much different stuff...would be hard to choose. Something upbeat anyway.


Haha I know, I need to expand my musical taste.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

^ I just realized this if for teens xD.

Well only since the 12th am I 20.


----------



## Mellowchicken

I have soo many music tastes right now, but my fav would be "Talk Show Host" by Radiohead(it's on Romeo and Juliet-the modern one)


----------



## xTKsaucex

Think i'll have to go with the Airplanes ft Eminem + Hayley Williams :


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Anything by All Time Low :heart


----------



## broseph

Does 19 still count? My favorite song right now would be anything by Animal Collective.


----------



## Saekon

Justin Bieber - "One Time"


----------



## Twisted Muffin

These questions are always tough for me but I guess the ones I've been listening to the most lately are Fragment V by Library Tapes and Lolitawork Libretto by Kanon Wakeshima. But my favorite songs change weekly most of the time.


----------



## Mellowchicken

LOL justin beiber  It's like, everyone says he's so annoying and then you agree, but you listen to his songs and they just grow on you


----------



## rawrguy

I never really seem to have a "favorite" song. I'll listen to practically anything as long as it fits my standards on what is good. For now though, the closest thing I can say that is my favorite song is anything by the Black Eyed Peas or David Guetta.


----------



## tigerlilly

i've been in a weird mood lately. the songs i'm playing on repeat these days:
"i and love and you" by the avett brothers.
"the silence" by mayday parade.
"you gave me a promise" by fireflight.
and "bullet with butterfly wings" by smashing pumpkins.


----------



## Gorillaz

right now, green world- gorillaz.


----------



## tigerlilly

new favorite: "counting bodies like sheep to the rhythm of the war drums" by a perfect circle.


----------



## Sammy J

:heart Fifty in Five - Hilltop Hoods :heart


----------



## CrazyOne

Anything by slipknot,system of a down


----------



## oohsandaahs

really loving _Art Brut - Really Bad Weekend_ right now


----------



## xTKsaucex

Recently got into the chill out phase with Zero 7 - Destiny's a good song by them


----------



## innocuous

So vibin with Life as a Skyscraper by Mountain Asleep. The lyrics are so posi, i love it lol.


----------



## Infexxion

I've been listening to Breaking Benjamin's new album a lot lately. Amazing album. Also looking forward to Linkin Park's new album.


----------



## Nathalest

Underworld - Pearl's Girl


----------



## Gorillaz

up up and away- kid cudi
beautiful world- u2


----------



## findinglife

Sammy J said:


> :heart Fifty in Five - Hilltop Hoods :heart


Yess!! I love Hilltop Hoods!

I'd have to say Emergency - The Herd


----------



## EmptyRoom

My favorite song at the moment?
Radiohead - No Surprises


----------



## innocuous




----------



## lazy calm

EmptyRoom said:


> My favorite song at the moment?
> Radiohead - No Surprises


makes me feel like 14 again 
first time i saw that video i thought it was fricken scary..!


----------



## MyFingerPoints

Leaving Home Ain't Easy - Queen


----------



## Harrington

Anything by Maroon 5.


----------



## boosh




----------



## miguzi

Stobe by Dead Mau5


----------



## Freiheit

Civil Twilight - Letters from the Sky


----------



## zeptron

http://www.last.fm/user/xpress-o

Oh gosh I don't even have a favorite song, I love so much music.
I'm going to have to say "On and Ever Onward" by The Dirty Projectors and Bjork.


----------



## Tohru

My favourite song at the moment would have to be losing it by Nevershoutnever. Though my favourite song constantly changes.


----------



## Sitback Relax

My favourite song of all time has gotta be Led Zeppelin - Ramble on or Stairway to heaven.

Right now these are my two favourite songs tho 
Redman- Tonights Da night 




Electric Light Orchestra - Mr Blue Sky


----------



## dizzyizzy919

at the moment it's either paint it black by the rolling stones or konstantine by something corporate.


----------



## Sammy J

*Brand New Day - Travis Collins*


----------



## nescio

Mad World.. look at first part of signature


----------



## purplerainx3

When I Go- Slow Club
Feel It In My Bones- Tiesto ft. Tegan & Sara
I've also been listening to Janet Jackson and Taeyang a lot recently.. so random. XP


----------



## feels

I still don't know the name of this song, but I absolutely love it:
One of the best things I've ever heard.


----------



## IDB324

Like Spinning Plates - Radiohead. It'll change in a couple days though. It always does.


----------



## CristianoRonaldo

I totally reinvented Linkin Park lately ;D

Right now I'm listening most to 'Leave out all the rest'.


----------



## kid a

*geeez so many*



metallica2147 said:


> Comfortably Numb by Pink Floyd


yessss im listening to the dark side of the moon at the moment synced with the wizard of ozz 
my fav song would have to be radiohead-pyramid song right now


----------



## portrait

How It Ends - DeVotchKa


----------



## smellsliketeenspirit

empty streets (original mix) - late night alumni 
 recently gotten into trance oddly


----------



## 00100101

Its between 3 songs from a band i recently discovered.

Hollywood Undead-Undead
Hollywood Undead-City
Hollywood Undead-Youth


----------



## polardude18

I am the only teenager I know who loves listening to Jazz and Blues lol.


----------



## Dark Drifter

Please don't mock me...

At the moment a lot of my favorite songs are those of my Queen/favorite artist (whose name I won't say because apparently I'm not allowed to like her so say my "friends.") One song I am loving at the moment is a ballad called Piece of Heaven. Her voice is just absolutely beautiful in it and the song has such sad lyrics, but it's really the emotion she puts into it that really won me over... 

Natalie has such a beautiful voice... Makes me proud to have all 3 albums and extra happy she's got 4th one on the way.


----------



## Josh Primrose

Currently, Africa by Toto, but it changes every month. Last month it was Calling All Angels by Train. And I get the impression that in November it will be the Vitamin String Quartet.


----------



## starcrossedlover

Like St. Valentine by HIM. I love anything by HIM:clap


----------



## Manic Monkey

Bad Romance - 30 Seconds To Mars.


----------



## ihatesocialanxiety101

Hm...
It's a tie between Misery Buissieness by Paramore and Love the Way You Lie by Rhianna.


----------



## The Daydreamer

I love Reptilia by the Strokes, anything by Switchfoot, and The Bird and The Worm by The Used.


----------



## Takerofsouls

I love alot of music but the song that i cant get out of my head lately is My assasin by the Bled.


----------



## Emmz92

Sing - my chemical romance


----------



## brindin

Night and Day - Chief

Indie ftw.


----------



## DylanJK

Songs I listen to most right now:
Avenged Sevenfold-Nightmare
Led Zeppelin- Kashmir
Led Zeppelin- In my time of dying


----------



## voospenvi2734

My favorite bands are fort minor and Hollywood undead

fav song of all time is definitely Shadow of the Day by linkin park


----------



## SociallyBroken

Gorillaz said:


> right now, green world- gorillaz.


Mine too! :clap


----------



## Cerberios

Hmmm, I love me some beats. Techno, reggae yadda yada ~
The rock 'n roll too of course.
Right now it's Daft Punk: One More Time !!


----------



## ValiantThor

look up my weakness by moby. its crazy. go listen to it on youtube


----------



## ValiantThor




----------



## King Moonracer

Moby- hope is gone

adagio for strings

fleet foxes

native american flute


----------



## ValiantThor

best song is ecstasy by ATB


----------



## notna

Radical Face- Wrapped in Piano Strings


----------



## Mellowchicken

_Porcelain_ by Moby

Hey, Hey, Hey, Woman, it's alright.
Hey, Hey, Hey, Woman, it's alright.

In my dreams I'm dying all the time
When I wake its kaleidoscopic mind
I never meant to hurt you
I never meant to lie
So this is goodbye
This is goodbye

Hey, Hey, Hey, Woman, it's alright.
Hey, Hey, Hey, Woman, it's alright.

Tell the truth you never wanted me

Tell me...

In my dreams I'm jealous all the time
Then I wake I'm going out of my mind
Going out of my mind

Hey, Hey, Hey, Woman, it's alright.(x4)


----------



## Bbpuff

Ultrasound.. mhmm. ^-^


----------



## Cerberios

_Zombies_ By The Cranberries (remixes and what not)
_Reeperbahn By Tom Waits <3_


----------



## zombieguy93

2nd Sucks-by A Day to Remember

hell yes


----------



## Takerofsouls

ValiantThor said:


> best song is ecstasy by ATB


 Thats a great song! Ive got the club mix on my ipod.


----------



## Popularity

I recommend this song. It puts me in such a chill place. He's the singer from a band called Circa Survive. This is his solo project. I couldn't have made it thru high school without them.


----------



## Cerberios

A remix version of Imogen Heap's *Hide And Seek*...
I love remixes ~ 

*Warning:* song is sadening and will not lift up your mood :no


----------



## EunieLuv

Quick and to the Pointless by Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## notna

Blink182- Story of a lonely guy






I am sure a lot of us can relate to this like the first line

"Push it out, fake a smile"
and
"I fell behind"

All in all it's a cool song by a cool band


----------



## Vip3r

My two favorite songs right now are
Taio Cruz - take a dirty picture ft. kesha 




Ozzy -I'll see you on the other side 




I listen to rock mostly classic rock and I love techno/dance etc.


----------



## ValiantThor




----------



## 00100101

Skillet - hero

ill never get bored of it...
youtube it NOW >:O


----------



## OtherGlove

Wow, I had this whole sarcastic rant ready. Im actually surprised by some of the stuff todays anxious kids are listening to. I dont know about Rihanna and Linkin Park, but I have to agree with most. There may still be hope.


----------



## SOME




----------



## ValiantThor

why wont the video i posted show up


----------



## YoungBlackSheep

Anything Nirvana/"Grunge"(SeattleSound)


----------



## ValiantThor




----------



## ValiantThor




----------



## ArtificialSweetener

Hi, I listen to all genres mostly rock though

My favorite song right now is Almost Lover By A Fine Frenzy


----------



## ArtificialSweetener

how do u post vids like that without links?


----------



## ValiantThor

you find the video you wanna post, and you copy and paste all of the text after v= and paste that text in between the youtube thing on here


----------



## boosh




----------



## notna

ValiantThor said:


>


Crazy Crazy Song
LOVE IT
Brilliant taste


----------



## Mandyy

Courage - by Superchick.
It's about anorexia so I like it because I can relate.


----------



## lionlioncatcat

beast and the harlot - avenged sevenfold

actually, anything avenged sevenfold, slipknot, soil work, evanescence, in flames. Any metal really, melodeath and metal core being my favorites


----------



## AllanMaso

Either





or...


----------



## lehcar18

Jamie Woon - Spiral


----------



## notna

*Jónsi - Go Do*






Im fricken in love with Jónsi right now


----------



## ItsNicole




----------



## californiakid18

afroman because i got high .... or the kottonmouth kings are the dope ****


----------



## SOME

I really love this game.


----------



## Takerofsouls

Still dreaming - Silverstein, Loved that song for about a year now. The ideas of march - Silverstein is also a great song.


----------



## ufoforestgump

im old school


----------



## Shannanigans

fade to black by metallica, lollipop by framing hanley, and if you havent hurd of him you should youtube jon lajoie...i love music


----------



## trendyfool

the entirety of pj harvey's latest album, "let england shake." I can't describe how I feel when I listen to it. oh my god.


----------



## atticusp

Ohhhhh my god. <3


----------



## sammi179

Grenade by B.O.B


----------



## robert94

The Fray..how to save a life...
Arctic Monkeys...A certain romance..
Rolling Stones...Paint it black


----------



## Galactus

Battle Cry by Nujabes and Shing02


----------



## steps

basically anything from Rage Against The Machine.


----------



## Takerofsouls

The Silver Lining by The Bled.


----------



## Justsimplyme

Anxiety by Black Eyed Peas


----------



## d93

Waiting for the end - Linkin park


----------



## That guy over there

I dont usually listen to this type of music but for some reason I cant stop listening to this :boogie :banana:banana:banana:banana


----------



## Noll

Totally Radd!! - Insomnia

The lyrics describe my life at the moment.


----------



## Xlostcausekid13

depends what mood im in.. Angry- statutory ape by the Black Dahlia Murder. Frustrated-every day is exactly the same by Nine Inch Nails. Sad-4th of july by Soundgarden


----------



## Xlostcausekid13

steps said:


> basically anything from Rage Against The Machine.


 i love RATM!


----------



## NmE

A Day To Remember - Monument, old but awesome


----------



## portrait

I've been obsessed with anything Selena and Nicki Minaj for the past few months, lol. But I also love 6 Foot 7 Foot by Lil Wayne.


----------



## Rocklee96

Since it's basically the story of my life.


----------



## WholeinSoul91

Right at this moment I'm finding myself listening to this song alot:
Paramore - Hello Hello :


----------



## jovo

i like this one


----------



## Noll

The lyrics remind me of, hmm... America!


----------



## Iamme

intergalactic-beastie boys


----------



## trendyfool

I just discovered brandi carlile. ahhh. she's so good.


----------



## Takerofsouls

My girl showed me some songs, This disaster by Flight409. And Soundtrack to my Life by Kid Cudi.


----------



## milly525

Fade to Black ~ METALLICA 
Beautifulest song ever!


----------



## Lionking92

adele- rolling in the deep is so good 

i pretty much like anything especially eminem<3


----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## That guy over there




----------



## Unexpected

I Can't Escape Myself - The Sound


----------



## trendyfool

The Wh*res Hustle and the Hustlers Wh*re -- PJ Harvey

ohmygod so good.


----------



## Rocklee96

Both "Last Nite" and "Reptilia" by The Strokes as well as "Stupid MF" and "Get It Up" by Mindless Self Indulgence.


----------



## InfiniteJest

Really liking Radiohead's "King of the Limbs." Sparkelhorse is also doing it for me. Same with Toro Y Moi. 

Good stuff.


----------



## lazygnome

forever and ever amen by the drums (great band)


----------



## JazzHands

Bulletproof Heart - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

"Gravity"- Dresden Dolls"

"Will the future blame us?"- Our lady peace


----------



## bran808

NSFW


----------



## sas111

**shudders*. I can't stand any of these songs, listed, oyy.

Dun bash me for my taste. 

My current songs :


----------



## tommo1234

tyga is a beast


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

Johnny Cash - Hurt this song has so much emotion put in to it.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

Conditions - Better Life


----------



## freckles7

My heart belongs to Atmosphere.
love them.


----------



## That guy over there

The cello is my new favorite instrument :lol


----------



## Immature or Insecure

Face Down - The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

That guy over there said:


> The cello is my new favorite instrument :lol


I love the cello. Although, I've never heard it played like that. interesting. I couldn't really hear it, but i didn't listen to the whole song so maybe there was a solo. This girl Kanon Wakeshima plays the cello really well.


----------



## Musicfreak214

"I am a Rock" and "Scarborough Fair" by Simon and Garfunkle


----------



## Musicfreak214

polardude18 said:


> I am the only teenager I know who loves listening to Jazz and Blues lol.


I LOVE Blues!
I like Jazz too, just not as familiar with it.

-Lexi


----------



## Shannanigans

emarosa's song we are life


----------



## Lionking92

love the way you lie part 2- rihanna ft.eminem


----------



## Shannanigans

my darkest days- porn star dancing


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

music4life said:


> emarosa's song we are life


I love that song. I love Emarosa.


----------



## Shannanigans

^cool
the word alive-lights and stones


----------



## Invalid Username

Immature or Insecure said:


> Face Down - The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


Awesome song.


----------



## west93

"If today was your last day and tomorrow was too late, could you say goodbye to yesterday." 
Nickelback.


----------



## lonely stoner

linkin park - waiting for the end

kid cudi - man on the moon


----------



## awkwardface

"Fake Plastic Trees" by Radiohead

I just love how Radiohead songs make it seem okay to not be happy all the time.


----------



## mzamo1119

Linkin Park "Somewhere I belong"


----------



## Al the m0j0

Dream of tears.
It's some techno/trance song i really like. I think it's by dj contacreast...but i'm not sure.


----------



## CoreyX

Not Afraid - Eminem
Really inspiring.


----------



## Evilan

music4life said:


> my darkest days- porn star dancing


Heard that song sooo many times and it never gets old.

Currently my favorite song is Wish by Nine Inch Nails. An old song, but really addicting.


----------

